# T Sportline's FAQs



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We are starting this section to answer many of your frequently asked questions! This thread will focus on general topics such as wheel specs and basic Tesla aftermarket accessories ownership.

Model 3 Wheel Guide

Model S Wheel Guide

Model X Wheel Guide

What do you use to mount and balance your Wheel & Tire Packages?

Do you ship worldwide?

Will Tesla install my aftermarket wheels?

Will installing aftermarket parts void my Tesla Warranty?

T Sportline's Owner's Guide


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

What if I brought my own tires and TPMS. Would you mount and balance them onto rims I bought from you? If so, what would you charge for that?


----------

